# Grandfathers old cameras:



## christopher (Jan 2, 2004)

more: http://www.djedhi.net/pictures/Junk/cameras/


The one has is a Zeiss Ikon, and I'm not sure what year it is, I also have another camera but I can't find it right now.

want to tell me anything about these?  8)


----------



## P Bailey (Jan 2, 2004)

The small box camera uses 620 film. That is still available but a bit expensive. You can respool your own using 120 film. 
The Zeiss Ikon probably uses 120 film.  It looks like it is a 6x9 format ?
You can use color or b+w film in any of these old cameras. ISO 100 is a good choice.


----------



## christopher (Jan 2, 2004)

how would I go about respooling the 120 film?
I have the spools, just curious., does it have to be done in the dark, etc.
thanks again!


----------



## P Bailey (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, a film changing bag is needed or a black sweatshirt can be used. If you use the shirt, make sure no light can enter. Close up the neck and fold the bottom over and clothes pin it.
Here is a link to buy 620 film http://jandcphotography.com/page620.htm
Here is a link for the respooling process.http://medfmt.8k.com/mf/620.html
There are many sites with respooling information. All are basically the same.


----------



## christopher (Jan 2, 2004)

The larger camera I have, doesn't use rolls, it has metal housings for single frames of film, i'm curious about these.  Can I buy film like this (i'm guessing yes, just making sure), it looks larger than 6x9cm maybe a couple cm larger on each side.  This is still a medium format camera, correct?

thanks for the info


----------



## P Bailey (Jan 2, 2004)

The larger camera probably uses sheet film. If you have the film carrier, you may be able to buy film for it.  If it is a 4x5, film is available. What are the measurements of the outside of the film carrier ? Some of these camera had 120 roll film adapters. You can find them on E-Bay, sometimes.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2004)

christopher said:
			
		

> how would I go about respooling the 120 film?
> I have the spools, just curious., does it have to be done in the dark, etc.
> thanks again!



Check out my experiences on another thread 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3102

The Zeiss Ikon Nettar is definately worth playing with.  It takes 120 film, which you can buy/process at any pro lab or mail order.  Anastigmat lenses are three element lens; these will look great at f/8-f/16, and start to suffer the farther you move away from this.


----------



## christopher (Jan 3, 2004)

awesome, thanks again. I'm going to buy some film ASAP. 

can't wait to get shooting, finally figured everything out and my cable release works on the camera, it was a good suprise.

The sheet film I"m assuming I should use is 4x5 sheet film, I'm not sure how I'm going to load it into housing though.  All the packages I found online are like 80 bucks a pop and I'm not sure I'm willing to spend that much, because of my budget.  Given... I think it would be a good investment especially for my portfolio that I havet o submit to be able to get into the photo major next year.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2004)

christopher said:
			
		

> The sheet film I"m assuming I should use is 4x5 sheet film, I'm not sure how I'm going to load it into housing though.  All the packages I found online are like 80 bucks a pop and I'm not sure I'm willing to spend that much, because of my budget.  Given... I think it would be a good investment especially for my portfolio that I havet o submit to be able to get into the photo major next year.



Don't assume anything.  Back in the old days they made lots of sizes of sheet film.  Now days it's pretty much 4"x5" and 8"x10".  That does not look like a 4x5 camera to me.  You may be able to determine the correct size sheets from the film holder.  There are places that sell special size sheet film, but it's gonna be expensive (cheaper to buy a 4x5 press camera in the short run).  Cutting down sheet film ins't hard to do if you have a nice rotary paper cutter, but it's tough to do it accurately with scissors (remember, everything must be done in pitch black, no safelights).  Post or send me more pics of the camera and the parts.  It may be a plate camera, in which case it doesn't even use film, but glass plates.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2004)

If you do decide to get some 4x5 sheetf ilm, check out Arista film at www.freestylesalesco.com

I get 100 sheet boxes for about $40.  I'm sure that they offer 25 or 50 sheet boxes for cheaper.  It comes in ISO 125 and 400, and is rumored to be Ilford FP4 and HP5 on a thinner film base.


----------



## christopher (Jan 3, 2004)

The other camera I couldn't find, I found:






and here are the other pictures of the camera and film housing (they are the last three): 
http://www.djedhi.net/pictures/Junk/cameras/


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 12, 2004)

christopher said:
			
		

> The one has is a Zeiss Ikon, and I'm not sure what year it is, I also have another camera but I can't find it right now.
> 
> want to tell me anything about these?  8)



I think you have a Maximar A.  Look on the back of the camera and see if there are some numbers inscribed in the black leatherette.  Sometimes they're hard to see.  If it is a Maximar A then the numbers should be 207/3, otherwise reply here with the numbers if you find them and I'll look further.

BTW, the Maximar A was made bewteen 1927 and 1939, usually came with Tessar 105/4.5 in Compur but there are variations, like a Nettar 105/4.5.  It was used with 6.5x9cm plates.


----------

